# AUS citizen E3 visa crime history issue



## Scooby1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

hi All

I would like to apply e3 visa but in the past about 5 years ago i was suffering depression and was charged with staking another person ( my girl friend). this is purely a mistake of both of us not just mine however i pleaded guilty to avoid lawyer charges and only got non conviction and good behavior bond of 2 years (already completed), all that mess was cleared and i am already employed here in AUS since then. my question is, is it hard for me to get US E3 visa?? please tell me the complications if any???


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you an Australian citizen


----------



## Scooby1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes Citizen of Aus


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You need to have a job offer from a sponsoring employer in the United States before you can apply for the E-3 visa

E-3 Visa | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


----------



## Scooby1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes I have a job offer already. i only want to know if I will get the visa with the silly stalking charge in the past.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you pulled your police report?
Arrests and/or Convictions | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

stalking charges are not silly...It a very serious offence 
In the US aggravated stalking is a CIMT and would make you excludable
you would need to get a US lawyer to read your case details


----------



## Scooby1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

aggravated stalking is more than just stalking and on top of it i wasn't convicted due to unsound mind status due to depression. anyway i believe a lawyer trip can shed some light on this .


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

We're you charged or convicted??? Charged is irrelevant no need to do anything except apply because you have no convictions. If your convicted well you might as well forget it and stop now because it isn't going to happen.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And you have to be very careful to understand USCIS's definition of "convicted" which might be different than another country's.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Whatever non-conviction in Australia stands for - OP had two years probation. You issued those?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's what I wrote:

_...you have to be very careful to understand USCIS's definition of "convicted"..._

(Underscore added.) I think we're agreeing, aren't we?


----------



## Scooby1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

ok, after some adrenaline i have read through articles and papers, i think uscis doesnt only care about conviction but also takes count in someone pleads guilty of a felony, however it is purely state law that takes the overwriting rights here. 

for my case i should have contested instead of worrying about lawyer costs. anyway past is past and all i can possibly do is try and cross my fingers. I was fined few hundred $s and put on good behavior bond for 2 two years and was cleared from it a year ago, hopefully this works out, everyone makes mistakes ones in there life out of ignorance or stupidity, that's how humans learn i believe.


----------

